# Mini Circular Saw...Saw Max? Versacut?



## DrDIYer (Dec 15, 2012)

I am looking for a mini circular saw and would like a top of the line one. I saw the Dremel Saw Max and while I do like Dremel, I wasn't impressed. I also saw the Rockwell Versacut, which looked nice. Is the Versacut a good choice? Are there other options out there? I admit I have the means to buy nice items and would like a nice professional/commercial model if there is one out there. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with it?
I've never once seen a need for one.
Anything made by Dremal is a home owners toy tool.
CPO Tools is having a sale on Bosch right now.


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> What do you plan on doing with it?
> I've never once seen a need for one.
> Anything made by Dremal is a home owners toy tool.
> CPO Tools is having a sale on Bosch right now.


The only time I have seen a need for one was before I found this forum and would get myself in over my head by doing something wrong and it seemed like it would be a nice tool to get me out of a jam. 

Now, I am not really sure what they are actually used for?

I would like to say though that I have a single speed Dremel that I got as a gift as a kid in 1984. Still runs like a champ, and when I am deburring something on a vehicle or cleaning a small area with a brush, it is a good tool.

Dremel used to make a little metal blade with teeth on it for their rotary tool, no guard at all, and it was like death itself spinning at 10,000 RPM or so.

I don't believe they make that attachment anymore, as it probably cut some fingers off some people.


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Rockwell VersaCut and I find it handy. Also, the vacuum attachment/fitting is nice to have when I don't want sawdust flying around. I would buy one again if I 'lost' it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

My guys have the versacut and like it. 

Seems to be holding up well.


----------



## DrDIYer (Dec 15, 2012)

I keep getting the "what do you use that for" comment....I'm confused--I think it would be a handy little saw!

Task #1 (and the reason for looking into them) is that I need to cut a small amount off the bottom of some base molding in my foyer prior to putting down underlayment and tile on the floor. I don't want to change the height of the base but need it to be shorter and I figure cutting with this will be a lot easier than taking it off, cutting it, and putting it back on. I would think this would be an ideal use for this saw and I can't think of any other tool that would be great for that task.

I would think that there would be a lot of little uses for this tool. Yes, I realize that a larger saw does the same things and more but I would think there would be plenty of jobs here and there were the convenience, portability, and maneuverability of a small "hand" saw would come in handy. 

I am certain that if I get one it will be just like every other tool I've ever owned--I buy it for a single purpose and within a few months I've found 10 different uses for it. I would love to hear any other opinions people may have!


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

DrDIYer said:


> I keep getting the "what do you use that for" comment....I'm confused--I think it would be a handy little saw!
> 
> Task #1 (and the reason for looking into them) is that I need to cut a small amount off the bottom of some base molding in my foyer prior to putting down underlayment and tile on the floor. I don't want to change the height of the base but need it to be shorter and I figure cutting with this will be a lot easier than taking it off, cutting it, and putting it back on. I would think this would be an ideal use for this saw and I can't think of any other tool that would be great for that task.
> 
> ...


http://www.craintools.com/fs-specialtysaws.html
If you want the proper tool to cut installed base. That saw doesn't compare to a proper undercut saw, likely cant cut corners either. You might be able to rent one of these from a flooring store, as well.


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 5, 2013)

The versacut would not cut flush or near flusn with the floor. It is handy for other purposes but not that. Just saying...


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the saw max. Personally, its not a tool that I use all of the time however it has gotten me out of a few jams. If you don't want to drag a bunch of tools out, or you are a minimalist, it would be very useful. I use mine on occasion for trim (it comes with a handy little cutting guide) and quite often for cutting metal.

My .02


----------

